# XeNTiS wheels



## newvelo (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi, I am fairly new to cycling (started just last year), and am looking for a nice set of carbon road wheels. The other day I saw a guy who road XeNTiS wheels (I think these were Squad 4.2 with white spokes). I think they looked extremely nice and I would like to find out what other cyclists say and think about XeNTiS wheels before I commit to buy a set.


----------



## goomah28 (Mar 5, 2014)

I personally have a pair of the Squad 5.8 with white spokes and they have been by far the most functional and exceptional wheelset I've owned. Not only are they aero and light, but they also are handbuilt in Austria, have a tachometer magnet built into the profile, have no requirement for special brake pads, and look incredible next to an all carbon finish bike. I have a friend that has ridden their Mark version for 5 years and has not had one problem. I'd say that if you want to stand out and ride something different that noone else has, give em a try. They have proven themselves in Europe and in Ironman tri's.

There is also a new US distributor. His company name is ruhcon inc. and his name is Rudi Hilgemann. Contact Eric at [email protected] as one of his reps and he will provide further info.


----------



## newvelo (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I will contact Eric to get more info. Has anyone else any experience with Xentis wheels?


----------



## Burnette (Mar 25, 2013)

*Nice Lookin'*

I have looked at Xentis wheels online also, very sharp looking wheel.
Like the carbon weave in high gloss with white lettering.
Never seen a pair around here (NC).
They say on their website that you can "use standard brake pads" due to their machining of the brake track.
Check the video, listen at 2 minutes in about braking:
XeNTiS carbon wheels - handmade in Austria - YouTube
Funny tid bit on their video about over heating the wheels under heavy braking, "we recommend the rider brake firmly, then releases again", that's not a revelation or a technological leap is it? Same goes for any wheel, thing is, on long downhills (mountains), you may not have the option to let up and let them cool. 
Xentis do look good, would like to hear from users also about the hubs, braking feel, ride feel, warranty/customer service etc...
The Squad 4.2 in Shiney White tub/Shim/Camp is 1248g-clincher 1408g.
Interesting for me, the Squad 2.5 in Shiney White tub/Shim/Camp is 1078g-clincher is 1295g (Sliver Line tubular is 1016g).


----------



## Burnette (Mar 25, 2013)

*Pics/Website*








Xentis Squad 4.2 







Xentis Squad 2.5
Overseas (for me!) Website:
Carbon roadbike & bicycle wheels & wheelsets - starbike.com
Click on each wheel for specs.


----------



## goomah28 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hubs are silky smooth with choice of steel or ceramic bearings and they are easily serviceable. Braking is light years ahead of other carbon wheels I've tried. Road bike did a test on braking and they beat out all other wheels including offerings from Lightweight, DT Swiss, Bontrager, Fulcrum, Reynolds, Ritchey, and Zipp.

XeNTiS offers the first owner, upon registering, a 2 year warranty against all manufacturing and material shortcomings. There is also a crash replacement program.


----------



## Burnette (Mar 25, 2013)

*Data*

gooma28, if you have these wheels, share some data.
Where do you live and what is the terrain like (flat, hilly, rollers, a combination?).
What other carbon wheels have you tried?
Are you a recreational rider and/or do you race?
What is your height and weight?
What bike do you own now with the Xentis wheels?
Post a picture of that bike.
Who did you buy your Xentis wheels from?
ruhcon inc comes up empty, not gonna email a Rudi or an Eric, when will Xentis go with bigger distributers/dealers other these two?
There is a dealer sign up page at Dealer
Looks like Xentis is early in it's initial push into our market.
Leary until I see rep dealers or brick and mortar shops carrying the stuff.
Answer some questions, share what you know.


----------



## Rudi-X (Mar 12, 2014)

Burnette, my name is Rudi. I am the new US distributor for XeNTiS carbon wheels, hand made in Austria. A friend of mine told me today about this thread on Roadbikereview and the mentioning of my and my company's name. 
As we started only a few weeks ago your observation that we are early in our initial push into the market is correct. We are currently talking to several dealers and bike shops and you will soon see the wheels being offered in a growing number of places.
If you have any questions you can contact me any time.
XeNTiS-USA Carbon Wheels
[email protected]


----------



## Burnette (Mar 25, 2013)

*Will Watch*

Hello Rudi,
Xentis wheels look sharp. As always, wish prices were lower (ha!). I will watch with ineterest for future reviews and real world rider reports.
Good luck with your endeavor.


----------



## goomah28 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello Burnette, I'm 5'10'' and currently 175lbs thanks to this lousy winter. I live in one of the suburbs of Philadelphia in Pennsylvania. Lots of hills but a nice mixture of flats as well. Aside from the horrible road conditions now, typical asphalt maintained by state and local authorities.

I used to race but now use cycling recreationally as a means of cross training on days I'm not running. I own 2 bikes. An Assos Goomah and a Parlee. I bought the Goomah and wheels from a friend of mine in California. I've ridden on Zipp, Bontrager, and Reynolds, as well as Campy standard tubulars. While I can say that I've never been impressed with braking performance from any of the aformentioned carbon wheels, the XeNTiS wheels offer the best braking without a question. In an effort not to sound to vain.....they look the part as well.

I certainly understand the aprehension when it comes to wheels, as there are a truckload to choose from. Good luck in your decisions.


----------



## Rudi-X (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello Burnette,
I know that the wheels from Xentis are not cheap, but don't forget that these wheels are all handmade in Austria (and not somewhere in Asia or China). Quality has its price. 
We have just started a facebook page (xentis-usa) and will offer occasionally some wheels at a special discounted price. Please find us on facebook (and "like" us).
We are all quite excited here to bring the Xentis wheels into the US market.


----------



## Burnette (Mar 25, 2013)

*Thanks For The Reply*

Yes goomah28, this cold weather has just about ruined us all!
Thanks for sharing your experiences with Xentis wheels, nice looking wheel.
And you are right, so many options out there.
I went to NAHBS (North American Handmade Bike Show) today in Charlotte, NC and I talked to many wheel builders and makers.
Boyd Cycling, Fulcrum, Reynolds, Hed, Pro Wheel Builder, all great people. The level of professionalism, patience and knowledge from all at this event was greatly appeciated.
Rudi, you are entering into a tough market, again, best of luck to you.


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

*Xentis in the USA*

FYI, Xentis already has a distributor in the USA, Stage-Race Distribution.
I am a long-time forum member, and also the owner of Stage-Race.

Our dealers include bigger stores such as Colorado Cyclist, Carbon Connection and Brand's Cycle, and smaller independent shops such as TriOnThe Run in Texas, and we love working with all of them.
We have been racing and riding Xentis wheels for 2 years, and are proud of the technology behind the brand.
The bike you saw at NAHBS was co-designed by Mosaic Cycles and my shop Blacksmith Cycle in Toronto, and did indeed feature Xentis Squad 4.2 Disc-Specific aero road wheels, which we have in stock now, and which was covered by BikeRadar at the show.

I encourage people to speak to us directly for Xentis wheels and note that we will NOT warranty any Xentis wheels sold through non Stage-Race dealers in North America.

Should any dealers, media or consumers have interest, simply contact me by PM or email.
We will have several exciting Xentis announcements in the coming weeks so stay tuned for that.


----------



## Burnette (Mar 25, 2013)

*NAHBS Rules*

OK, distribution competition? Confused, but sure it will all work out.
NAHBS was awesome, great show. The Mosaic booth was huge, many bikes, I noticed a set of Xentis wheels on a fendered Mosaic bike and snapped this pic:







As I said before, there are so many good choices for carbon wheels now (I got to meet Boyd!), gonna be a tough road.
Good luck to you also CippoForLife.


----------



## Rudi-X (Mar 12, 2014)

Don't be confused, distribution competition happens all the time.
Just an important point on warranty. Xentis Austria as the manufacturer gives a world-wide warranty on their products as stated in their terms and conditions. Normally an end-user who has a claim goes to the dealer where he bought the product and most of the time the dealer will help him. If he goes to a dealer who did not sell him the product the dealer can refuse to take care of it.
It is in the interest of Xentis that customers are happy with the product and get the best support they deserve. Therefor we help any customer with warranty issues as good as we can, no matter where they bought their product.
Rudi


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

If you were at NAHBS. You would've been able to talk to the Xentis distributor face to face. They were there, and amazing guys to talk to. Super down to earth, knew their product and helped point me in the right direction of purchasing some new hoops. Which will be the Xentis squad 4.2. Just waiting for the all black.


----------



## Burnette (Mar 25, 2013)

*Where For Art Thou?*

I was at NAHBS that Friday and Saturday, if Xentis was there, they didn't have a booth. Only place I saw Xentis was on that pic I posted of that Mosaic fendered bike.
emsf5, when ever you do get your 4.2s, go for a ride and wear a back pack, fill it full of rocks and go down a fifteen percent grade with tight curves for five miles and report back.


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

You're right. Xentis didn't have a booth, but their North American distributor was there at the Mosaic booth all weekend.

Brunette. Not sure what your backpack of rocks comment is about. But no grades like that where I live, just a positive fun cycling scene.


----------



## Burnette (Mar 25, 2013)

*Ha!*

It's Burnette.
Xentis should of had a booth at NAHBS, some dude walking around that nobody knows who he is or what he is selling weak sauce. 
I hit every booth there, especially booths selling wheels.
The fact that this guy was walking around the Mosaic booth and didn't meet me is a good indicator that their NAHBS strategy was crap. Target customer here. I talked the Mosaic founder's father for quite awhile, even asked about the Xentis wheels on that bike in the pic, never a mention or sight of a Xentis rep.
But anyways, that's not your fault and has nothing to do with you.
My comment about the back pack was a humorous way of me asking you to really test the braking ability of your new rims for the rest of us. You will be in a unique position of actually possessing a set of Xentis wheels.
Their claim is that their machined braking surface provides superior performance.
After you recieve and ride the wheels, please post pics and share your thoughts emsf5, it will be greatly appreciated. Performance in wet conditions and steep descents would be best (hence the back pack joke), but we'll take what we can get.


----------

